

What happens to Sun's open-source software now? - ilamont
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15593/what_happens_to_suns_open_source_software_now

======
hga
Fairly inaccurate. E.g. Java is the most important open source project
Snoracle has, and they've been quite explicit about what they'll do with it
(e.g. "it makes no sense to open source JRocket", instead they will be merging
it with HotSpot).

Obviously they have and will be canceling some things, and their silence about
OpenSolaris has that community very concerned. Then again many consider it to
be a failure in the marketplace; heck, I'd be using it (was planning on using
it) if it wasn't for its abysmal hardware support (I even bought and am using
a Tyan motherboard that they used in one of their workstations).

